# New vivarium/terrarium forum on the web!



## Khamul1of9 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi all,
Hope this is ok to post
If you are interested in making vivariums and terrariums, and the
animals we keep in them, please take a look at the new forum on the
web. Its a safe, fun atmosphere with 0 spamers.
Here is the link,

http://vforum.orchidboard.com/community/

Thanks.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

hEY, kHAMUL

404


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

http://www.orchidboard.com/community/?PHPSESSID=d1cd03cb8ec0aab22650790e87722699


----------

